# What do you think of panasonic compressors



## wafainelec (3 mo ago)

Hello all !

Please I want to know about quality of refregeration Panasonic Hermetic Compressors (R407C.R407A,...) 30kW,40kW..60kW ,in terms of effeciency ,guaranty and quality of the product for people who has worked with this product before 


Thanks in advance ,


Regards


----------

